# Red Tailed Shark and Black Skirt Tetras?



## mileshs95 (Sep 24, 2011)

hello, i have a 2in red tailed shark in one tank and 2 1in black skirt tetras in another and i wanted to combine the two and get rid of one. anybody know if they are compatible?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

mileshs95 said:


> hello, i have a 2in red tailed shark in one tank and 2 1in black skirt tetras in another and i wanted to combine the two and get rid of one. anybody know if they are compatible?


Hard to say. How large is this tank? 

You do realize that the Black Widow Tetra [another common name for the tetra] are shoaling fish and must be kept in a small group? As they mature they can get nasty if they do not have sufficient numbers of their own species. 

And the Red Tailed Shark is a nasty fish whatever, and often will take a dislike to fish with stripes, which applies to this tetra species. It also grows to 5 inches and needs a 4-foot tank, with carefully selected tankmates.

You can read more on these fish in our profiles, click the shaded names.

Byron.


----------

